# Corn Morph ?



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

I bought this little guy (and many others lol) in september at the Basildon show, I won't tell you what I bought him as yet as I do not want to influence you in any way, but he's really changed and I'm slowly thinking he's something else - again don't want to influence you lol.
So, what do you think he is? The first pic is the closest match to the real thing by far.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

looks quite phantom ish to me


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

belly pic please!!

he looks like the anery i got from Janew actually..

far more ghosty than anery.. until you take a gander at the belly.. 

N


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll just pop and take some belly shots (at the risk of being nipped by the little angel grrr! I love Him really lol)


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

It looks like an anery to me as well from those pics


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Best we could manage I'm afraid, little monster lol. I did try to get a pic of his head, the top of his head is dark but the cheeks/post ocular is orangey pink.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

half of him looks different to the other half, lol


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

I did try with the pics - he's just far too fast :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

stick a waxworm tub over them, wait for 5 mins, focus on the surface the waxie pot is sitting on... lift waxie pot and take pic..

is how i get ones like this:










from the belly i would still have said anery...

N


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll go with Anery poss het blood...........


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Well he's supposed to be a Caramel, at least he hatched in a batch of caramels that is.
He was so dark when i got him that i questioned it, I had to have him because he stood out like a sore thumb amongst the others.










.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

well i dont know about the morph, but he's really pretty now, he seems darker than when you first got him? or is it jus the pics? lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I wouldn't think he's JUST a caramel... but he might be a Caramel/Anery. Especially if his siblings were all caramels and his parents were caramel-based.

It would be interesting to breed him to a butter, amber or caramel to see what you get - if you get all caramel-based offspring, you know you've got a double homozygous animal.

In which case you might find he grows up to be very low yellow - this was the experience of one of the big breeders who tried this exact cross. (The breeder was trying to produce enhanced-yellow-on-black snakes, and it was a complete failure - the anery animals showed much LESS yellow than expected!)


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Anery Caramel has come up a couple of times, I shall be putting him with my Anery next year to prove/disprove the anery caramel theory. I also have butter and hypo so shouldn't be too hard to find out whether he is caramel, anery, caramel anery, ghost or whatever lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

visually he looks anery to me, although sthisco (lol sp) makes sense


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

To me, in the flesh he resembles something in between anery and ghost. The closest match (and a pretty good one) we've had is sue n's charcoals???
Gonna have to be breeding trials with this chap I reckon lol!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sometimes breeding is the only thing to do with charcoals, that snake to me doesnt look like one now, but you just never know... they are such a pain.


----------

